# **DON'T INSTALL HID XENON BULBS IN A REFLECTOR HOUSING** – Unless it is this one – **open this thread** and learn how to stop blinding traffic today!



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We read posts everyday about NOT installing a HID kit in a reflector housing, we agree this should not be done as it will blind traffic.

Our new H1rc/H7rc/H11rc xenon bulbs will not blind traffic! 
We are blinded everyday by people who installed xenon bulbs in a reflector housing and we want to eliminate the issue and NOT add to it!

Our Xenon bulbs created for the reflector housing won't blind traffic and it will create more visibility for a safer, more enjoyable ride.

The rc Xenon bulb line-up are not like other xenon bulbs - the bulbs are shorter and have material at the base of the bulb which allows the xenon bulb to reflect light in the same areas of a halogen bulb. This feature makes our bulbs unique and eliminates any blinding glare.


*All HID/LED options:*
http://deautokey.com/category/hid-led-headlight-fog-light-kits

Our HID kit also have an option for plug and play adapters, this is necessary for the Passat B7/MK6 GTI/MK6 JSW/MK7 GTI - in the past and with other kits you have to tap into your wires for power - with the no-tap adapters this is plug & play and does not require any wire splicing!

*Model Specific:*
HID Kit for CC

HID Kit for MK6 Jetta

HID Kit for Passat B7

HID Kit for MK6 GTI/Golf

HID Kit for MK7 GTI/Golf

HID Kit for the Tiguan

HID Kit for MK6 Jetta Sportwagen

HID Kit for MKV GTI/Golf/Jetta

*Universal rc XENON BULBS:*
H1rc

H11rc

[URL="http://deautokey.com/product/new-h7rc-hid-xenon-bulb-includes-35w-slim-digital-ballast-with-canbus-adapter"]H7rc[/URL]

Please contact us prior to purchasing any universal listings so we can help set you up with the best option:
http://deautokey.com/contact

We have an endless amount of amazing customer reviews and photos - all photos below are from customers! Hundred of customers cannot be wrong!

*Recent review:*


Scoper50 said:


> I purchased this kit last week and I have to say I am impressed. The transaction went smoothly and the package arrived at my door step in 2 days. The shipping was free and it was still sent 2-day priority mail. Beats waiting 5-7 business days for sure. The kit arrived in very good packaging with no damage. I'm not sure where these parts are made, but they seem to be of high quality. When I was handling the pieces I didn't feel like I was holding a bunch of cheap chinese junk. It appears that this kit is made to last and won't have to be replaced next year like some other aftermarket stuff I've came across
> 
> The install was very simple. The most difficult part was trying to get the female bulb connector through the mounting clip. Upon first glance it doesn't appear to fit. But if you wiggle things around and flex the clip a little, it does go through. Everything else was almost too easy.
> 
> ...


*Customer photos of beam cut off while driving:*









*Beam angle - close:*









*Beam angle - far:*









*You cannot tell the difference between a xenon in a projector and our xenon rc kits in a halogen housing:*









*More visibility = a safer more enjoyable riding experience:*









If the above photos DOES NOT convince you then you will just have to purchase them and see the amazing non-blinding, no glare beam angle for yourself 

---


*Don't forget to check out our FOG LIGHTS - The brightness and beam towards the ground helps these act like cornering lights:*
http://deautokey.com/category/hid-led-headlight-fog-light-kits


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

deAutoKey.com said:


> Our new H1rc/H7rc/H11rc xenon bulbs will not blind traffic!
> 
> Our Xenon bulbs created for the reflector housing won't blind traffic and it will create more visibility for a safer, more enjoyable ride.
> 
> The rc Xenon bulb line-up are not like other xenon bulbs - the bulbs are shorter and have material at the base of the bulb which allows the xenon bulb to reflect light in the same areas of a halogen bulb. This feature makes our bulbs unique and eliminates any blinding glare.





danielsternlighting.com said:


> *Please note:* From time to time, I am asked to comment on what are marketed as "new developments" in HID kits, and those asking sometimes point out to me that these "new developments" might render this article out-of-date, since the copyright date on the article is older than the date of these "new developments". Please understand, marketeers will always be coming up with dazzling new pseudoscience, tempting new hype and sneaky new ways of trying to convince you to buy their stuff. It's what they do. This article will never go out of date, because the problems with HID kits are conceptual problems, not problems of implementation. Therefore, they cannot be overcome by additional research and development, any more than someone could develop a way for you to put on somebody else's eyeglasses and see correctly.


Hmmm... who to believe.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

dennisgli said:


> Hmmm... who to believe.


Did you not look at the endless amount of photos and customer feedback? The person you posted has no experience with H7RC kits and never made a comment on them, you are posting a statement that was made prior to these ever being launched. 

I think most people would believe the photos and people who have these installed? Or do you believe someone who doesn't have the kit or experience testing our kits?

*dennisgli - we are blinded all the time by regular xenons in a reflector housing, we would never add to the problem, we are trying to eliminate it. We tested these and they don't blind oncoming traffic. *


You have to realize there are literally thousands of regular xenon bulbs being sold on eBay and Amazon everyday that are going to be installed in a reflector housing, those are the ones that are going to blind you. We promise that our rc line up of xenon bulbs are not blinding you.

dennisgli - why don't we just start a listing on eBay and Amazon listing selling regular Kits by the thousands instead of trying to educate people slowly, one by one?

What you are doing is trying to categorize a Prius engine with a Ferrari engine, they are both engines but they are very different, I hope this analogy helps let others understand your post.

If the endless photos did not make sense, we will leave you with one more - the white car on the left of the image is lower than 95% of cars on the road, as you can see there is no light going into the passenger seat or any scatter of light that could blind anyone. 









Why are we being so passionate right now? Because we believe that our kits will eliminate the problem with people blinding other drivers with the standard HID kits you see in reflector housings. If you tried to categorize a Prius and a Ferrari engine, people would laugh at you, but if a person never heard of either car, they might believe you, this is where we are at, this is so new that people don't understand the technology and concept, and if we have people like yourself freely posting findings on a different type of HID (not ours), we have to step in and defend it.

We appreciate you reading this and hope this sheds some light on everyone's concerns.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

